# GunX Test Updates?



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

*How is the testing of the GunX pistol's going?*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

My guess is David D. was busy at the trial this weekend.....congrats to him, I do believe he got a 3rd in the Am this weekend. I'm sure he'll start posting updates this week when training resumes.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Gooser just ordered his last night!!!

cant wait!!

Gooser


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Goose, what did they quote on a delivery date?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Joe

They didnt!

I just ordered off the gunX web site.

It said in stock and now shipping.,, and they would call Immediatly if there was a delay in shipping.

Gooser


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Joe Brakke said:


> Goose, what did they quote on a delivery date?


I ordered one a few weeks ago. I called for an update end of last week. He said he was waiting for a machine to roll writing on the barrels and if all went as planned he would ship it today. I got an email today saying it was shipped. I expect it tommorrow.

I was thinking today in about 25 years I've bought 3 pistols, and 4 or 5 collars...

John Lash


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> Joe
> 
> They didnt!
> 
> ...


Shame on you Gooser, you should have ordered from Dogs Afield. You'll get the same delivery and a better deal. Just have a little patience until we have assurance that you'll get a reliable pistol - the whole point of doing the testing. Just a few more days until our evaluation is complete. Better yet, just enter the give away and you'll be assured of a great promotional deal - for anyone who enters. Patience will pay off....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Granddaddy!!

I tried to order from Dogs afield!!!

The site said they were outa stock!!!



Impatient regards:

Gooser

P.S. 
I did order a new Pro control reciever from them though!!!:razz:
Spread the love!!!:razz:

Gooser's loaded fer bear now!! I gots more buttons to push, and triggers to pull~~~~ What a train wreck!!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Gradddaddy, lighten up. Gooser likely has an open account at Victoria's Secret, too.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Tried to get in the door as a model!!

They just thanked me!!!


Gooser


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't think one can fairly evaluate any pistol until over a 1,000 rounds are fired.

My Alfa 209 pistol was just fine for the first 1,000 rounds. Now, after about 1,400 rounds, the firing pin needs an adjustment because it is not striking the primer hard enough.

Local gunshop wants $85 to fix it. I may decide to use it as a decoy weight instead.

I hope the GunX are better quality!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Franco said:


> My Alfa 209 pistol was just fine for the first 1,000 rounds. Now, after about 1,400 rounds, the firing pin needs an adjustment because it is not striking the primer hard enough.


This common and the most weakest point in the design. My training partners use Alfa and they have all had the same issue.

Goose, guess I know where to go for a loan. You are loaded not to wait!

Also, when will DaF have it ready to order and take your order as a backorder? Just so a person can get in line with an order?. Pay day is this week, can a guy order one with it not being in stock?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe Brakke said:


> Also, when will DaF have it ready to order and take your order as a backorder? Just so a person can get in line with an order?. Pay day is this week, can a guy order one with it not being in stock?


Place your order now and get a FREE lifetime warranty.....
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52236

SM


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't wait, I just plunged on it and bought it on-line. Order went right through. I saw Gooser's comment and thought the system was not processing orders because it was not in stock.


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone got any new comments on the GunX pistol?


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

I just ordered one from Dogs Afield and everything went smooth. My e-mail isn't working so I haven't gotten any conformation, but that's on my end not theirs.

Edit: I got my e-mail working and the conformation was there.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

All comments so far have been postitive that I've received.
Joe


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

We are closing in on a 1000 rds fired just by letting Dave Smith's BBs use the GunX pistol for every set-up every day. In addition, I've put another 100 rds through the pistol, just by firing and reloading, firing, reloading etc. Hope to have 1000 rds through the pistol myself in addition to the rds Dave Smith's guys are putting through the pistol over the next 2 weeks. By that time we should have 2000-3000 rds through the pistol. But so far we've had no misfires or other issues. The GunX pistol seems very stable.

Also, we rec'd about 35 pistols at our Dogs Afield office on Thursday and have shipped them all out to customers, maybe to some of you. Look for them via UPS this week. If you want an update contact Tammy at Dogs Afield Monday and she can give the specifics of your order.


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

My GunX pistol is being sent today. It has been over 2 months, ordered on April 16. Looking forward to sharing opinion. Does anyone else have comments?


----------



## Gunner_MN (Jun 21, 2009)

Been using mine for a couple months with no issues to report of. The only time it doesn't fire is when I forget how to count to 6.  Well worth the $$$.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

mine is working great no problems I have been through about a 1000 rounds 
David Jansma


----------

